# Window Felts



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

There seem to be two kinds of window felts, the OE type and Reprop with the difference being that the chrome strip is round on the OE and flat on the reprop. Any one have any experience with these? I am not going for concours, just trying to replace the 50 year old ones. 

Also everyone seems to be sold out and back ordered of both types. If anyone has a set for sale let me know. (67 lemans, no post). Thanks


----------

